# snares



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to make a snare trap and how to use one


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably the easiest way would be to buy some washers(about penny or dime sized), and a roll of cable and some nuts just big enough to poke the cable thru. Cut your cable to the desired length and thread the cable thru the washer and pull a foot or so of cable thru and thread it back thru the washer again, but not all the way and slide atleast two nuts on to the cable you pulled thru the 2nd time and crimp them as tight as you can in a bench vise. Do this on both ends so you have a loop to stick a stake thru or pull the snare back thru to secure to a fence. If you get confused I can get a pic of one.
:sniper:


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

a pic would probly help me alot more blitz


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

also blitz how do i trigger them.....ive never trapped before but im gonna try it this year im a complete loss of what to do.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Most of my snare sets are in woven wire fences where I have cut out a section bout 10''x10'' in the fence then I wire the cable to the to the fence to secure it. Then I take two pieces of baling wire and wrap it around the fence(one on each side of the cut out) and make little hooks on the end to set the snare on. I set the bottom of the snare bout the middle of the cut out so when the yote bellies down to crawl under the fence the snare falls around his neck. Or you can find a trail and get two slender sticks and poke them in the ground so they form an x over the trail. The x has to be tall enough for the yote to walk under while standing up. Then wrap a piece of baling wire around where the two sticks meet and leave a hook at the end to hang the snare on. I'll try to get a pic of the sets too. I might not have any of the snares on hand but I'll try and whip one up fast.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Go to traps4kids.com
Don't use thier forums though.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

You would crimp the nuts as much as you can then the washer would slide up right next to the nuts. The duct tape is there just so it doesn't come apart b/c I didn't crimp the nuts. The washer was bigger than what I wanted but I was out of the right size. Make sure the hole in the washer is small enough so that when the yote pulls on it ths nuts wont slip thru. I'll get pics of sets tomorrow when I check my line.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for that site that reallly helped and thanks for the info blitz


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yotetracker,

Not to discount coyoteblitz,
But get a hold of your state regs, many states have specific rules, loop max size, deer stops, breaking strength, cable diameter etc. You might be better off with a non-relaxing snare, such as a cam lock or amberg snare. There are many out there just experiment with a few and make sure they are legal with your state.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Ditto what xdeano said.

You should also read a snaring book or watch a video on snaring so that you can learn the proper way to set a snare. Snares are a great harvesting tool but extreme caution must be used when using them.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

yotetracker and I live in the same state only miles away from each other. The max circumfrence is 15'' unless at least half is covereed by water or if it has a relaxing lock. So if it has a circumfrence smaller than 15'' you can use a cam lock. It says nothing about cable diameter, deer stops or breaking strength. It'll be difficult to catch a yote with a snare with a 15'' circumfrence. The site prolly was better.


----------

